# [REVIEW] FOZZY -  New Album "Happenstance"



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 13, 2002)

All I can say is wow.  Fronted by Mongoose McQueen (Chris Jericho for all the Wrestlin fans), this CD's pretty awsome.

CJ shows that when he's not out slammin, he's jammin.  If you like your music hard n crunchy, pure 80's style heavy metal, check em out.  Great sound on the covers of Scorpions, Sabbath and Maiden, but also coming to age with originals too.  "White Chapel 1888" is a -very- haunting instrumental thats perfectly at home in a movie with Hanibel Lecter in it....

Great CD.


----------



## ace (Oct 13, 2002)

Ill check it out!

ACE


----------

